# Twisted Wedges for Splitting



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Dec 28, 2018)

I was shopping for some other supplies and I came across this little marvel. 

 https://www.ochsenkopf.com/en/products/wedges/

Has anyone used a twisted wedge and do you think the geometry makes a difference?

I have a load of 22” long shagbark hickory that’s 14 or more inches in diameter. It’s giving me a good workout getting that first good split. Wondering if the Ox wedge might make that first big split in the round easier.


----------



## dancan (Dec 31, 2018)

You might get better results if you ask in the Firewood Forum


----------



## Wyrdman (Dec 31, 2018)

what about felling wedges where you do the twisting instead of the wedge.



for real though, I think those 'diamond wedges' are specifically meant for that first split right in the center. https://www.amazon.com/s/?url=&field-keywords=diamond+wedge


----------



## Philbert (Dec 31, 2018)

There are several threads on splitting wedges, and I am pretty sure these were discussed. 

Best to search with Google, instead of the site search function.e. g.: 'Arboristsite splitting wedges'

Philbert


----------



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Jan 4, 2019)

Just arrived...looks fun!


----------



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m not sure this tool is going to be up for the punishment I intended it. I split by hand as much as I can to 22” lengths. I’m in a stem of Shagbark Hickory that’s maybe 16 inches in diameter with a healthy dose of knots. I cut as many out as I could but cutting all of them would have left me with nothing but cookies and sawdust. 











The 30 degree twist does seem to have some mechanical advantage getting into the round. This might be more torture than any wedge should be asked to withstand. 

This is the wedge after two rounds of hickory. Noodling the rounds in half will be faster and less frustrating with this wood...


----------

